# Gigabyte GPU RMA Experience



## topgear (Nov 19, 2018)

My elder bro have gigabyte GT730 1GB GDDR5 on a his pc with a i5 2500 and a cx430.

Used for casual web surfing and some light gaming life L4D2, CSGO, Train Simulator etc. for 1 to hours 3 to 4 times a week. The card ran flawlessly for around 2 years. So on last week of Sept it went for a sleep and never woke up. Pc was not booting with this one attached. Fans running but Black screen.

So gave the card to the people at Gigabyte Authorized service center in Kolkata. After a week they repaired the card. Card worked fine for a month but, boom -  the same problem came back.

Card still has one more year warranty left as per invoice or upto January 2019 as per importers stick. Got the card from theitwares ( Mumbai ). Have bill and other things like even the box. 

*Anyway, the question is how many times gigabyte people are going to repair this and how many times one needs to visit the service center just to get a repaired card again. My point is as per Warranty TnC repairing is just fine but should not they provide some kind of warranty on that repair too. A repaired card going bad in every month raises some serious question on the quality of repair and is enough to loose trust on the brand name.*

BTW, Bro bought a GT1030 2G Gddr5 so he is not too much interested in it but I got the feeling should I let GB go just like this ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2018)

I think standard condition is that repaired item will have 90 days(seen somewhere but don't remember where & for which product)/remaining warranty whichever is less.

Gigabyte gfx cards are placed lower than asus,zotac & msi(in that order) going by the general consensus here.I think it also depends on service centre how many times they are going to repair & the quality of repair. Check /r/indiangaming on reddit, someone recently posted a very bad experience for msi gfx card repair though his card was out of warranty.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2018)

even i faced worst repair service of MSI. Posted a thread 5 years back about it here. The quality of repair MSI did only lasted for 3 days. Then contacted one MSI head official of Taiwan ( sumon pathak gave me his contact e-mail ) who helped in getting a replacement. So MSI and GB is not going to be on my gpu wish list for sure.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 2, 2020)

topgear said:


> So gave the card to the people at Gigabyte Authorized service center in Kolkata.



A few questions, off topic. Where's this Gigabyte service center ? secondly, would they repair a product whos warranty is over, if i pay ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2020)

mitraark said:


> A few questions, off topic. Where's this Gigabyte service center ? secondly, would they repair a product whos warranty is over, if i pay ?


Contact eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit  he is official gigabyte rep on reddit India & is quite helpful.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2020)

mitraark said:


> A few questions, off topic. Where's this Gigabyte service center ? secondly, would they repair a product whos warranty is over, if i pay ?



11, Prafulla Sarkar Street, First floor, Near Anand Bazaar Patrika, Kolkata - 700072
( It's very near to MD computers in Chadni Area )
033-40048181
(0)9477243080
(0)7998963705
rakesh.bhowmick@bestyield.com
vj.guptha@bestyield.com


----------

